

The Mystical Mathematics of Rock and Roll - sytelus
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/fire-in-the-mind/2013/02/20/the-mystical-mathematics-of-rock-and-roll

======
GotAnyMegadeth
Might be because I am tired, but what?

"Of course McDonald’s restaurants are also sweeping the planet, and a recent
post by British science writer Philip Ball on the BBC website suggests the
jarring possibility that harmony may be something that is learned, not innate.
"

